# Huge Orchestral Template with only 32 Gb of Ram



## marcodistefano (May 31, 2018)

Hi all,
as probably most of you I have been asking myself how I could have a huge orchestral template still using a PC with only 32 Gb of RAM.
Well the answer is Vienna Ensemble Pro disable feature.
I first discovered this feature and than I managed to create an orchestral template with about 300 tracks with all my spitfire audio arsenal ready to play at just one click to be loaded in memory.

So if you are curious to see this working here is the video



Thanks to @Mihkel Zilmer for the hint on how to do it through one of his post in this forum

If you appreciate that, do not hesitate to subscribe to my YouTube channel!
Marco


----------

